# Cristiano Ronaldo - Nicolas Asfouri x4 Update



## Tokko (24 Juli 2008)

​


----------



## Cid (7 Sep. 2008)

danke für die fotos, er ist hot


----------



## Claudia (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Cristiano Ronaldo - Nicolas Asfouri x3*

+1



​


----------

